# à l'avancée de sa vie



## MVM1912

Hola a todos:

También a mí este término me da dolores de cabeza. Tengo la siguiente frase:

Ici, cet homme méditatif et créateur est seul en ce site qu'il a choisi, comme irrésistiblement, *à l'avancée* de sa vie, site qui réplique étrangement celui de son enfance.

Así empieza una conferencia sobre psicoanálisis, que forma parte de un libro que recoge las de varios autores. Se refiere a Adrian Leverkühn, el protagonista de Doctor Fausto.

Entiendo, que debe tratarse de la edad avanzada de su vida, pero ¿se os ocurre otra manera de decirlo? ¿Qué opinais de "entrada su vida"?

Gracias mil


----------



## totor

¿*En su edad avanzada*?

¿*En el ocaso de su vida*?


----------



## MVM1912

Mmmmm, sí, quedaría algo así:
Aquí, este hombre meditativo y creador está solo en este sitio que ha escogido, como irresistiblemente, en el ocaso de su vida, sitio que replica extrañamente el de su infancia.

Creo que "en el occaso de su vida" queda mejor que "en / a su avanzada edad"

Muchas gracias, totor, me parece una buena solución.


----------



## saintest66

MVM1912 said:


> Mmmmm, sí, quedaría algo así:
> Aquí, este hombre meditativo y creador está solo en este sitio que ha escogido, como irresistiblemente, en el ocaso de su vida, sitio que replica extrañamente el de su infancia.
> 
> Creo que "en el occaso de su vida" queda mejor que "en / a su avanzada edad"
> 
> Muchas gracias, totor, me parece una buena solución.



En este caso, bien entrado en la vida, de edad avanzada

*** Gracias, Saintest, ya lo he cambiado de hilo.  (Gévy, moderadora)
Un saludo


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias, Saintest66, de tus dos propuestas, "bien entrado en la vida" me parece mejor; sin embargom, la propuesta de totor me parece que mantiene mejor el ritmo de la oración. Pero esto, claro, es una apreciación personal.



saintest66 said:


> Pero, este sentido es diferente del anterior y necesitaba un hilo diferente para que otros puedan disfrutar de nuestras cavilaciones.
> Un saludo



Yo con esto de los hilos me hago un lío. Como la entrada trataba de "avancée", creí que debía seguir por aquí.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

MVM1912 said:


> *à l'avancée* de sa vie


 
Creo que *en su senectud* se adapta mejor.


----------



## saintest66

Claro que eso es una cuestión personal; diría que la senectud ronda hoy los ochenta años; à l'avancée de la vie, es ya mayorcito, pero sin llegar a viejo, es decir entre los 60/65 para arriba hasta los 75, pongamos. No digo que sean estos los años exactos, se trata más bien de la impresion general que pueden dejar las dos expresiones de marras.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quizás sea totalmente descabellado, pero lo veía yo no como un punto fijo ya alcanzado (la vejez), sino esa etapa que transcurre hacia la vejez. À l'avancée de sa vie = sa vie avançant.

No conozco la expresión, por eso sólo es mi sentir al ver la frase. ¿Sabéis de seguro vosotros el sentido exacto, o vais interpretando como yo según la intuición?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

saintest66 said:


> diría que la senectud ronda hoy los ochenta años;


 
La senectud es la etapa que sigue a la madurez.

La pregunta sería: ¿cuándo acaba la madurez? Hay quien, como yo, tarda mucho en llegar a ella p), y otros que llegan a la senectud a la edad de 30 años...


----------



## saintest66

Hola. Que recuerde no me suena esta frase como frase hecha y fija; sin embargo, es bonita porque supone una remodelación de algo ya existente "l'avancée". Sentido, más claro el agua: conforme se adentra en la vida; la etapa que transcurre hacia la vejez, exactamente, pero que todavía no lo es; por eso le pongo estos años._sa vie avançant_ es demasiado general; de ahí "de edad avanzada" que dice correctamente las cosas pero no las traduce; si yo tuviera que traducir un texto bastante literario, no me arredraría ante "con el avance de los años". Como para ti es verdadera intuición, es decir apoyada en años (¡ ay!) de lecturas. Besitos, Gévy. Como nunca cambias la firma, supongo que la tienes 'registrada' con un bonito galicismo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*L'avancée de la vie* es una expresión bastante frecuente a la que el oído de uno se hace más sensible conforme se va haciendo mayor...


----------



## saintest66

¡ Así de sencillo ! Y por qué no "_conforme se va haciendo mayor_" ? Así matamos dos pájaros de un tiro, nos reímos y … avanza la traducción.


----------



## totor

saintest66 said:


> "_conforme se va haciendo mayor_"



Ésa me gustó.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Tampoco conocía esta expresión y cuestión de "feeling" interprétation personnelle d'une simple lectrice.

Tu propuesta Víctor no está mal pero.. no sé, por una parte uno se está haciendo mayor desde que nace y como bien lo dices para el caso de la senectud no da una idea clara de a qué edad nos situamos. Y parece que estemos de acuerdo en que se trata del ocaso.
Por otra parte _conforme se va haciendo mayor_ es una expresión cotidiana que me parece no corresponder al registro de esta _avancée_ de la frase francesa. Y no tan frecuente como lo dices .

Me quedaría con la sustantivisación del verbo:
- en el avanzar de su vida
Ver definición 3 de la RAE:


> *3.     * intr. Dicho de un período de tiempo: Acercarse a su fin.



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> esta _avancée_ de la frase francesa. Y no tan frecuente como lo dices .


 
Claro, es lo que yo decía: para darse cuenta de su frecuencia hay que empezar a hacerse mayor : ¡clic!



Cintia&Martine said:


> Tu propuesta Víctor no está mal...


 
Muchas gracias, *Martine*, viniendo de ti es todo un halago...  



Cintia&Martine said:


> Me quedaría con la sustantivisación  *sustantivación *del verbo:
> - en el avanzar de su vida
> Ver definición 3 de la RAE:


 
Lo siento, pero "el avanzar de su vida" no suena demasiado bien.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Víctor, primero pensé que tenía que buscar otro buscador pero titulaste tu búsqueda "l'avancée de la vie", prueba con "*à* l'avancée de la vie" (y me cuentas).



> no suena demasiado bien


No pretendo a la perfección, solo eran comentarios.
Y un comentario más: _à l'avancée de la vie_ quizá tenga el mérito de sonar bien pero no el de ser claro .

Comme ce message ne nous avance en rien dans la discussion je m'efface.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Víctor, primero pensé que tenía que buscar otro buscador pero titulaste tu búsqueda "l'avancée de la vie", prueba con "*à* l'avancée de la vie" (y me cuentas).


 
Es que la expresión de marras, *Martine*, es "l'avancée de la vie" y no "à l'avancée de la vie" que no es más que una de sus posibles aplicaciones ("dans l'avancée", "de l'avancée", etc.).


----------



## saintest66

Tampoco hay que buscarle tres pies al gato; "à l'avancée de sa vie" señala sin insistir y de paso pero claramente que la persona se va haciendo mayor.  lo que nos preocupa es el modo de traducir la particular forma del francés que suena a la inspiración apaciguada de Víctor Hugo, de los "seconds couteaux" de la poesía francesa rural de finales del XIX, principios del XX. Confieso que en "el avanzar de su vida" tiene una fragancia a Bécquer o al primero Darío que solo los boleros cubanos han sabido recordar hoy. Y para terminar diría con esta hermosa aportación de Cintia&Martine :" en el avanzar de los años" y en contexto señalado, está bien que ni pintado.


----------



## MVM1912

Graicas a todos y a cada uno. Lamento no haber estado al pie del cañon mientras debatíais, ¡lo que me he perdido!

Me gusta la aportación de Cintia&Matin



Cintia&Martine said:


> Me quedaría con la sustantivisación del verbo:
> - en el avanzar de su vida
> Ver definición 3 de la RAE:




pero me queda la sensación de que, en este cotexto, la expresión española es más dinámica que "a l'avancée de sa vie". Lo mismo que sucede con "conforme se hace mayor" y otras similares. No creo, como dice Gévy que:

[...] pero lo veía yo no como un punto fijo ya alcanzado (la vejez), sino esa etapa que transcurre hacia la vejez. À l'avancée de sa vie = sa vie avançant.
confused: No sé cómo hacéis para porner varias citas)

sino que, en un momento determinado de su vida, cuando ya era mayor, elige volver al lugar de su infancia. ¿O quizá no? La clave creo que está en la preposición *à*.


----------

